# HD 6320 (AMD E-450): GPU-632 driver (win 10 update) or crimson 16.2.1 Beta?



## gipfeli (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there
I have installed win 10 home on an ASUS EeePC 1225B with AMD E-450 and HD 6320 (4GB RAM, default HD). Windows update installed this driver: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/pages/apu-win10-wddm1-2-driver.aspx. Surfing the web is incredibly slow (Edit: video streaming on you tube: srf.ch). So I wonder whether or not I should install crimson 16.2.1 beta https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows+10+-+64 or manually a stable windows 8.1 driver according to the hints of https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/members/fordgt90concept.60463/ https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-e-450-driver-help.214837/page-2#post-3325265. Catalyst Software Suite 15.7.1 doesn't support DXVA. I would then install the Omega driver14.12 win 8.1.
It's a laptop of a friend, that's why I don't want to mess up (I will check the hardware acceleration in google chrome and check, whether or not the gpu is working using gpu-z).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2017)

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/APU-Win10-WDDM1-2-Driver.aspx
"The Windows® 10 graphics driver for the following APUs is only available from Microsoft® via Windows Update"


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for your answer
This driver is installed via update, but the performance is extremely bad.
Probably I will test the crimson 16.2.1. Supposed to work https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/q-a-legacy-cards-drivers-os-issues.402850/page-3#post-5251706


----------



## natr0n (Nov 14, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> Thanks for your answer
> This driver is installed via update, but the performance is extremely bad.
> Probably I will test the crimson 16.2.1. Supposed to work https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/q-a-legacy-cards-drivers-os-issues.402850/page-3#post-5251706


 For that system you should be using windows 7 to get the most out of it.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 14, 2017)

natr0n said:


> For that system you should be using windows 7 to get the most out of it.



Totally agree, and if he has a mechanical drive in that netbook then it will run insanely slow on W10.

I have the Lenovo X131E which is similar specked to your Eee and W7 is where its at and no more.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 14, 2017)

E-450 APU only gets driver from Windows Update. Luckily, it's not a total garbage and DXVA works in media players where in browsers, I heard Firefox removed the GPU blacklist for Firefox 57. For Opera and Chrome, you have to manually disable the GPU blocklist and then DXVA also works in browsers.


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 14, 2017)

@RejZoR: If dxva is not activated on gpu level, it can not be enabled in the browser (off course you can change the chrome setting e.g., but it would not have any effect. But your hint is helpful: youtube clips do work without any problem (720p). Could be, that with the gpu blacklist setting in chrome, the srf (Swiss radio and tv station) like this one https://www.srf.ch/sport/fussball/w...alien-die-squadra-azzurra-faehrt-nicht-zur-wm streaming is ok. As soon as I have my friend's Asus in front of me, I will test that.
@Melvis: which graphics driver is installed on your laptop?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 14, 2017)

It's not disabled because DXVA does work in apps (verified, I have E-450). If it doesn't in browser, it's entirely because of GPU blocklist.


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 14, 2017)

chrome://gpu must look like this (on my Intel HD 3000 laptop), if hardware encoding is active (instead of sw-encoding, which slows down the AMD E-450).


*Graphics Feature Status*

Canvas: Hardware accelerated
CheckerImaging: Enabled
Flash: Hardware accelerated
Flash Stage3D: Hardware accelerated
Flash Stage3D Baseline profile: Hardware accelerated
Compositing: Hardware accelerated
Multiple Raster Threads: Force enabled
Native GpuMemoryBuffers: Hardware accelerated
Rasterization: Hardware accelerated on all pages
Video Decode: Hardware accelerated
Video Encode: Hardware accelerated
WebGL: Hardware accelerated
WebGL2: Hardware accelerated


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_accelerated_processing_unit_microprocessors

AMDE450-6320= VLIW5/TERRASCALE2

CRIMSON DRIVERS ARE GCN ONLY, NOT COMPATIBLE WITH VLIW/TERRASCALE.

YOU NEED TO FIND NON CRIMSON DRIVERS

Crimson 16.x and higher only for GCN-based Models.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_accelerated_processing_unit_microprocessors
> 
> AMDE450-6320= VLIW5/TERRASCALE2
> 
> ...



The driver he linked is a beta that works with vliw5 cards I had it on an 230 rig in the same boat.


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi eidairaman1
AMD says: "HD 6000 (including A/D/G/M variants) Series Graphics" https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows+10+-+64 (Crimson Edition 16.2.1 Beta). I'm a bit confused now.


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 14, 2017)

@RejZoR and @cdawall: compared to your installation on win7: do you have the impression, the rig is slower on win10 with the radeon driver installed by windows update https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/pages/apu-win10-wddm1-2-driver.aspx?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> Hi eidairaman1
> AMD says: "HD 6000 (including A/D/G/M variants) Series Graphics" https://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows+10+-+64 (Crimson Edition 16.2.1 Beta). I'm a bit confused now.



Give it a shot, if no dice use a driver that isnt from year 2016.

Drivers From Windows update are just compatibility drivers, not performance drivers.

Download the beta from link you provided.

Ensure you disable download drivers from Windows update automatically, disconnect from wifi/ethernet, remove the driver instalked by windows update.

Install the one from AMD.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 14, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> @RejZoR and @cdawall: compared to your installation on win7: do you have the impression, the rig is slower on win10 with the radeon driver installed by windows update https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/pages/apu-win10-wddm1-2-driver.aspx?



I really didn't have any issues, but this was with a desktop apu and a standalone r5 230 card (needed the monitor outputs)


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 14, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> @RejZoR and @cdawall: compared to your installation on win7: do you have the impression, the rig is slower on win10 with the radeon driver installed by windows update https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/pages/apu-win10-wddm1-2-driver.aspx?



Dunno. I have Windows 10 on it for months now and it's working fairly smoothly actually (considering its age and components). Then again, my E-450 is running on top of 8GB of RAM and 128GB SSD. So it doesn't have the usual bottlenecks most cheap laptops have (which is usually small RAM capacity and crappy slow HDD). It only really gets slow if I want to play Youtube inside browser. With GPU blocklists disabled, it's playable, but you can just feel it's sweating trying to do it. So I just use Youtube Windows 10 apps. Those run stupendously smooth and are actually a much better Youtube watching experience than their official webpage. Give them a try if Youtube watching has been a chore for you. They are so good I'm also using them on systems that are well capable of playing Youtube in browser. Oh and same goes for Netflix Win10 app. HD Netflix works like a charm on this aged laptop. And again, it's almost a better experience than webpage version.


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 15, 2017)

@RejZoR and @cdawall: thanks for your valuable feedback!





which youtube windows 10 app do you use?



Best regards from Switzerland


----------



## Melvis (Nov 15, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> @RejZoR: If dxva is not activated on gpu level, it can not be enabled in the browser (off course you can change the chrome setting e.g., but it would not have any effect. But your hint is helpful: youtube clips do work without any problem (720p). Could be, that with the gpu blacklist setting in chrome, the srf (Swiss radio and tv station) like this one https://www.srf.ch/sport/fussball/w...alien-die-squadra-azzurra-faehrt-nicht-zur-wm streaming is ok. As soon as I have my friend's Asus in front of me, I will test that.
> @Melvis: which graphics driver is installed on your laptop?



I am using the latest or was the latest (I have to double check) Crimson Driver which bugs out as it says after every install there are newer drivers that never install.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 15, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> @RejZoR and @cdawall: thanks for your valuable feedback!
> 
> View attachment 94032
> which youtube windows 10 app do you use?
> ...



Hyper for Youtube is nice, but it has a silly problem of automatically downgrading quality to ensure playback. Often when it's not even necessary...

My current favorite is "Pro Tube". Always sticks to the video quality you set and just works really well. It shows ads, but only within the comment section of the videos, so it's not really annoying at all. It's well designed and easy to use. My preferred choice of watching Youtube. I suggest you use this one.

There is also app for Twitch (MyTwitch) and official Netflix one, so you can play most common video services smoothly no matter what (they are using Edge's rendering engine which seems to work incredibly well with any GPU).


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 15, 2017)

Melvis said:


> I am using the latest or was the latest (I have to double check) Crimson Driver which bugs out as it says after every install there are newer drivers that never install.


it's the  crimson 16.2.1 beta , I had it installed, but after this message I instantly removed it: Later on - for other reasons - I reinstalled windows 10. My friend wouldn't be able to deal with this kind of missleading messages. Or is there any possibility to block this update message/job? It's a shame, that Radeon management is not willing to fix this beta for short term money reasosns. Nvidia provides a stable non-beta win 10 driver from for their "older" GPU's...

Thanks for all your feedback, I will stick to the GPU-632 driver (win 10 update) and tune the google chrome settings first.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2017)

gipfeli said:


> it's the  crimson 16.2.1 beta , I had it installed, but after this message I instantly removed it: Later on - for other reasons - I reinstalled windows 10. My friend wouldn't be able to deal with this kind of missleading messages. Or is there any possibility to block this update message/job? It's a shame, that Radeon management is not willing to fix this beta for short term money reasosns. Nvidia provides a stable non-beta win 10 driver from for their "older" GPU's...
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback, I will stick to the GPU-632 driver (win 10 update) and tune the google chrome settings first.



There is a way to disable the function of the automatic driver checking, or notification of it.


----------



## gipfeli (Nov 20, 2017)

just to let you know: enabling hardware acceleration in chrome plus Override software rendering in chrome://flags did the trick: in chrome://gpu most of the flags show hardware acceleration instead of software acceleration now. The Swiss srf TV streaming works without any problem as a result (defalut windows 10 update radeon legacy driver).


----------

